# Two...........



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 15, 2020)

Sierra Series Curly Maple / Rainbow Trout pen blanks for sale and ready to have fittings installed. 
Works for either a right or left handed writer. 

Les


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 15, 2020)

Not a fisherman but you do a fabulous job on these blanks


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautifully executed.


----------



## Lucky2 (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautiful blanks Les, you must make a lot of them.

Len


----------



## lorbay (Mar 15, 2020)

Charlie_W said:


> Not a fisherman but you do a fabulous job on these blanks


Doesn’t he though. 
Lin


----------

